# Bakewell Premier Open Show



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Whos going on 7th August? It will my first time showing Jayjay so anyone who's going can come and laugh at me or with me depending on how it goes!?!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

i looked at it because it said bakewell and i was hungry... lol
sadly we're not going


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> i looked at it because it said bakewell and i was hungry... lol
> sadly we're not going


LOL, well you're just a let down then!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i love this show so we'll be there


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

i am so hoping to be there


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

leoti said:


> i am so hoping to be there


You will be there!  You need to post a pick so I know who I'm looking for!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

omg i wish i could go  just to laff at you  and nick jayay lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Bump........ who's going Thursday?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Whos going on 7th August? It will my first time showing Jayjay so anyone who's going can come and laugh at me or with me depending on how it goes!?!


Well you certainly won't be the worst handler there - I have it on good authority that if she can't persuade anyone else to do it, a little plump blonde woman with an arthritic knee will be wobbling around the ring with a puppy that isn't exactly show quality!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Well you certainly won't be the worst handler there - I have it on good authority that if she can't persuade anyone else to do it, a little plump blonde woman with an arthritic knee will be wobbling around the ring with a puppy that isn't exactly show quality!!!


I was thinking that earlier!  Jayjay didn't run at all when we were in the garden so I'm hopeful he'll be better than on Sunday! He did keep sitting down instead of standing though!  I rewarded him with a play in the sprinkler afterwards!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I was thinking that earlier!  Jayjay didn't run at all when we were in the garden so I'm hopeful he'll be better than on Sunday! He did keep sitting down instead of standing though!  I rewarded him with a play in the sprinkler afterwards!


got a nice coat again now then


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> got a nice coat again now then


It's looking better already!  Natural is best with Jayjay it seems!  Going to let him have a swim in the river tomorrow and get all that natural goodness back!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> It's looking better already!  Natural is best with Jayjay it seems!  Going to let him have a swim in the river tomorrow and get all that natural goodness back!


youd better get in there as well then so you will be looking at your best for the BIG day and please we want photos to back it up


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> youd better get in there as well then so you will be looking at your best for the BIG day and please we want photos to back it up


Haha, last time we went to the river I did get in and have a paddle with them!  Unfortunatly it's not be documented!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Haha, last time we went to the river I did get in and have a paddle with them!  Unfortunatly it's not be documented!


I bet you were standing to attention after your skinny dipping aye Al???


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> I bet you were standing to attention after your skinny dipping aye Al???


I never said skinny dipping!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I never said skinny dipping!


no thought he was Rambo with his combats on lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> no thought he was Rambo with his combats on lol


You know me too well!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> You know me too well!


not well enough Honey


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> not well enough Honey


Are you coming to Bakewell then?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Are you coming to Bakewell then?


No I am actually showing ponies on Thursday


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> No I am actually showing ponies on Thursday


...........


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> ...........


bigger dogs with hooves instead of paws and a mane to be plaited lovely swishy tail some people ride them or drive them  I will be showing them in hand for a friend of mine


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> bigger dogs with hooves instead of paws and a mane to be plaited lovely swishy tail some people ride them or drive them  I will be showing them in hand for a friend of mine


Well each to their own!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Well each to their own!


havent run a pony for years could be the next £250 for youve been framed


----------



## chilliepig (Aug 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Well each to their own!


i might come and take some tips"only over the hill"


----------



## pyneoaks (Jul 24, 2008)

we've been at bakewell today , the car park was a real mess this morning , the weather be beautiful and hot this afternoon and to put the icing on the cake Lulu took best avnsc hound , fingers crossed that the weather holds out for you all and have a great show ..................pyneoak


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

congrats with to you & lulu, a fab result, glad you had a good day  
Good luck to everyone else hope your having a good time


----------



## pyneoaks (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank -you ...............we've not be on for a couple of days due to helping at a companion show in norfolk for the ollie fund , it certainly was a big surprize and Lulu moved lovely the first time but was to hot and tired by the group.
I was specially please due to the judge having a hat on and Lulu was frightened has a puppy by a judge in a hat who was really rough going over her.
Next stop Driffield ...........
yvonne and lulu


----------

